# Therapeutic Message/ Deep tissue



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I have chronic tendinitis in my back as well as some other issues and my doctor says I should go for deep tissue messages. Can anyone advise me on typical prices or good locations in Calgary? I've never done this type of thing so I don't know what to look for or what qualifications might be.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Not trying to be rude, but isn't that your doctor's job?

If he's recommending you and he's in the biz, he should have a connection or two that he can refer you to.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

There are so many massage therapists in the city that a doctor may not know one that is in the location the patient wants to be in. 

OP which area of Calgary are you in. Do you want to go during work hours or nights. Are you covered by insurance? You should look for an rat. Prices average $80 per hour depending on location.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> *You should look for an rat*. Prices average $80 per hour depending on location.


$80 an hour? I know what kind of job I should recommend for those out of work CAT factory employees (in London) that were rubbed the wrong way by their bosses! I'm sure they would gladly rub anyone for $30 an hour. 
Of course, at this point they may even work for less. 

Not trying to take away from the gravity of this subject matter..but here is another area that Canadians have expected too much in wages for what they actually do. 
Before Xmas when I had sciatica..I went to a Chinese acupunturists, who apparently had training in China..she only charged $29 an hour.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Massage therapists charge around 80.00 per hour in Vancouver.
They are registered and highly trained I've been going for some ten years and if I could afford it would go every week.
It is amazing how the body feels when the tension is gone.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in the NW so something close to Northmount or anything on the west leg of Crowchild would be nice. Preferably any time after 4pm or weekends is ideal.

My benefits give me $200 per year for messages I believe but I need to double check. I'm at the point where I'm willing to pay out of pocket because someone my age shouldn't be in this kind of rough shape. I think I injured my back sweeping and mopping for years at a job. I think the twisting action did me in.


----------



## Max (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been to Apex (aka Healing Touch Health Centre) on 17th Ave and 8th St SW. They work saturdays. $200 will not go far though.

Its a good question what a quality deep tissue massage should feel like though. I have tried a lot of different places and all have pretty much the same style (though a few were really bad). The latest one was much more painful than usual, but they always seems to be a little rough on you (especially acute if visits are infrequent).

I always feel very relaxed after except usually a little bit sleepy and dehydrated and in some cases slightly bruised. You are probably going to be out of action for most of the day after the session, so don't plan to go do anything later (especially not a night out drinking).


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Max said:


> *The latest one was much more painful than usual, but they always seems to be a little rough on you (especially acute if visits are infrequent).*
> 
> What the..???? You pay these guys $80 to $200 an hour so they can pound
> the ____ out of you and go home and think it was a good experience????
> ...


----------



## sisco (Oct 18, 2011)

Carverman - HAH! Hilarious! I think you might be confusing massage *therapy* with getting a normal massage.

Massage therapists typically seek out built up scar tissue and other abnormalities in an individual's musculature due to injury, strain, etc, and attempt to break it all down using force - hence the soreness and (sometimes) bruising.

Typically, the short-term pain pays off in long-term gain.


----------



## Max (Apr 4, 2009)

Always a little bit humbling to get roughed up by a scrawny girl half your size.

I am a little skeptical of the electric massager, since I suspect if it is performed improperly, you can do some damage.

Reflexology was a fun experience too. Basically a foot massage, but they start talking all sorts of nonsense during it about your foot is connected to all other body parts. She kept talking while massaging my foot, "I'm working on your spleen!..... Now I'm working on your colon!...., I'm cleansing toxins!....". Afterwords, "does it feel like you are walking on a cloud"? Me: "No, it feels like I got a foot massage".


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

carverman said:


> Before Xmas when I had sciatica..I went to a Chinese acupunturists, who apparently had training in China..she only charged $29 an hour.


RAT = RMT (Registered Massage Therapist), stupid self correct

Make sure the person is an RMT - otherwise you might get one of those massage palors that don't give receipts, the massage wouldn't be a deep one.

The diffiference is that the Chinese acupuncturist didn't have to pay the fees here, and most likely wasn't working out of a clinic which they tend to take at least a 40% cut for the rent and the table. 





jcgd said:


> I'm in the NW so something close to Northmount or anything on the west leg of Crowchild would be nice. Preferably any time after 4pm or weekends is ideal.
> 
> My benefits give me $200 per year for messages I believe but I need to double check. I'm at the point where I'm willing to pay out of pocket because someone my age shouldn't be in this kind of rough shape. I think I injured my back sweeping and mopping for years at a job. I think the twisting action did me in.


I've been out of your area for a while now, but I'll ask around, I know a few people that live in the NW. I go downtown, and have liked the Associate Clinics. 

One way you can try some out is through the daily deal sites, I have found a couple of great deals there, and with those promos, you can get massages for under $30 quite often. There was one for a mobile massage recently, that looked good.



carverman said:


> Max said:
> 
> 
> > What the..???? You pay these guys $80 to $200 an hour so they can pound
> ...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sisco said:


> Carverman - HAH! Hilarious! I think you might be confusing massage *therapy* with getting a normal massage.
> 
> Maybe..what's the difference besides the guy/gal jumping on your back and
> neck?
> ...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> One way you can try some out is through the daily deal sites, I have found a couple of great deals there, and with those promos, you can get massages for under $30 quite often. *There was one for a mobile massage recently*, that looked good.


For $24.99..I will drive over to your place with my rolling pin and roll your back for you. After that, depending on how you feel, more pain?) we can explore more ways of creating pain and bruising for that all around "great feeling".
For another $1, you can don a motorcycle helmet to protect your brain and I can throw you down a set of stairs for that all around "good feeling" that brings on black and blue bruises....no charge for the bruising of course.

Carverman's Mobile Massage Service...customer satisfaction guaranteed!
..if you don't see bruises in a few hours..money cheerfully refunded! 


For me, my neck and shoulder are so tight, the electric massagers wont do. My massage therapist has to put so much pressure, that often he is braced against a wall shaking, trying to break down the tissue. He's worth the $85 I pay. *Sometimes, my neck gets so tight, that I cannot turn it to even shoulder check and drive. If massage doesn't work, then I do go to an IMS accupuncturist, and they have to needle out the knots. * [/QUOTE]

Accupuncture worked for me..I have a lot less pain in my lower back than before. My doctor didn't think so..but what does he know..he's just a drug pusher.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> *Carverman's Mobile Massage Service...customer satisfaction guaranteed!
> ..if you don't see bruises in a few hours..money cheerfully refunded!
> 
> *


 ...   , rofl ... you're hilarious! Thanks for the daily chuckles! 



> ...My doctor didn't think so..but what does he know..he's just a drug pusher.


 ... so true.


----------

